# Dover Dam Cats



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Went to dover damn 2 nite caught 8 channels ...biggest being about 4 pounds..on a creek chub...the others where caught on either cut creek chubs and livers....only fished for about 3 hours ...descent nite


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

GREAT JOB !! i used to fish Dover Dam for years and then the fishing got lousy and i was constantly snagging up so i quit going up there, i guess its time to give it a try again !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

way to go on the channels, you shoudl be able to get into some even bigger fish in there soon.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

i am hoping sooo havent been able to get a flattie yet this year...everytime i get a hit on a blue gil or cut gil its a bowfin..lol


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

stick with it, you will get some. PM me some time if you want to hook up and try for some. One spot on 416 is always good for a smaller one......it would at least get you over the slump


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how big is a 4 lb cat?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

64 ounces  


I would say 22-25 inches.....depending on the fish. They vary. I have caught 26 inch fish that weigh 8 lbs.....and others that weigh 4.5


----------

